

Print-On-Demand Publisher VDM Infects Amazon - ableal
http://news.slashdot.org/story/10/04/03/2112203/Print-On-Demand-Publisher-VDM-Infects-Amazon

======
ableal
By coincidence, I had just revisited this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1183986>

They're pumping out about 170 Wikipedia "books" per day ...

P.S. The "infects" in Slashdot's title doesn't seem to refer to PDF malware
(cf. <http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/03/31/pdf_insecurity/> and
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/03/09/adobe_reader_attacks...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/03/09/adobe_reader_attacks/)
). They could have gone with "pollutes", as in algal blooms in rivers ...

